# Sticky  Secret Santa 2022?



## terminalvertigo

Hey Folks,

In the past on other guitar forums, I have been a part (and run a couple) secret Santas to great success. 
It has always been a great time, and everyone has really enjoyed posting their prizes when they show up!

I want to open up this discussion early, ensuring it gives us enough time to get the planning and organization out of the way, if it's something we decide to move forward with here on GC.





We will need to determine some ground rules..

Canada only? The cost of shipping internationally might put a damper on it, unless we match up non Canadians..

What will the value of the gift be?

should we have a min/max price? should their be a max value?

Should we have a minimum post count to be allowed to enter? (Often peoples posts will be a good way to stalk your target, and figure out what they like, want, etc)

on ILF in the past, we have done a pedal secret santa, Min value $100 (new or used), with some sweets, treats, handmade goods included.

Are you interested? Let's chat about it!


----------



## JBFairthorne

I would be interested in participating. My only concerns would be limiting the value to a $ value that everyone is comfortable with ($50?) and that it’s limited to “trusted” members….anyone that I would send $ to and not worry about getting the item I paid for.


----------



## Mark Brown

Oh hell yeah!

This is a fantastic idea!

I'm not sure I have any positive ideas on how it would work, but I'm all over the participation.


----------



## terminalvertigo

JBFairthorne said:


> I would be interested in participating. My only concerns would be limiting the value to a $ value that everyone is comfortable with ($50?) and that it’s limited to “trusted” members….anyone that I would send $ to and not worry about getting the item I paid for.


that's where the post count requirement comes in, usually.

I know we have active "trusted" members with lower post counts as well.


----------



## Mark Brown

What about "Monster Repliers" that aren't trusted members 🤣


----------



## BlueRocker

Open it up to anyone without the word Mark in their user name  

Sounds like fun, I'm in.

This could help Secret Santa Generator


----------



## FatStrat2

I'd be in for something like that, but I have a firm rule that probably no one can handle w/ a limited budget:

No Chinese products (Taiwan OK).


----------



## BlueRocker

It just occurred to me, getting mailing addresses to the right member could be a challenge if it is indeed a "secret" santa. Not sure I'd want that listed in a public directory. Maybe you've already figured that out.


----------



## BlueRocker

FatStrat2 said:


> I'd be in for something like that, but I have a firm rule that probably no one can handle w/ a limited budget:
> 
> No Chinese products (Taiwan OK).


They mine coal in Cape Breton


----------



## Chito

I'm interested in this. To answer your questions:

_What will the value of the gift be? _
I think $100 would be a good starting point.

_should we have a min/max price? should their be a max value?_
I think we should have a minimum, no max.

Should we have a minimum post count to be allowed to enter? (Often peoples posts will be a good way to stalk your target, and figure out what they like, want, etc)
_And yes a minimum post count will surely help._

So how would this work?
We join and we get to pick randomly who that person we are giving the gift to?
Are we going to limit it to pedals only or will it be anything gear worth $100 used or new?
How about the address to send it to? We might need someone to keep the addresses stored somewhere where people who joined can find out where to sent the gift.

Great idea.


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Open it up to anyone without the word Mark in their user name


I use to like you...... Plus @MarkM doesn't deserve that.

And what about the guys with the initial M that well all know means Mark.


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> I use to like you...... Plus @MarkM doesn't deserve that.
> 
> And what about the guys with the initial M that well all know means Mark.


Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## terminalvertigo

Chito said:


> I'm interested in this. To answer your questions:
> 
> _What will the value of the gift be? _
> I think $100 would be a good starting point.
> 
> _agree.
> 
> should we have a min/max price? should their be a max value?_
> I think we should have a minimum, no max.
> 
> _agree._
> 
> Should we have a minimum post count to be allowed to enter? (Often peoples posts will be a good way to stalk your target, and figure out what they like, want, etc)
> _And yes a minimum post count will surely help.
> 
> _
> 
> So how would this work?
> We join and we get to pick randomly who that person we are giving the gift to?
> Are we going to limit it to pedals only or will it be anything gear worth $100 used or new? _Could be anything, or we can make it specific. _
> 
> How about the address to send it to? We might need someone to keep the addresses stored somewhere where people who joined can find out where to sent the gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea.


Good Q's.


How it works - We will have an email address setup for entrants.. you will email that address saying you want to be a part, including

GC handle
Real name
Shipping address
Phone number
Shipping preferences 

I will use software generators to match the people, and then you will be emailed back with your target, and their address.

We will also have a separate thread for "stalking" where you will post your shirt size, wants, allergies, favourite teams, "wish list" etc.


----------



## Chito

terminalvertigo said:


> Good Q's.
> 
> 
> How it works - We will have an email address setup for entrants.. you will email that address saying you want to be a part, including
> 
> GC handle
> Real name
> Shipping address
> Phone number
> Shipping preferences
> 
> I will use software generators to match the people, and then you will be emailed back with your target, and their address.
> 
> We will also have a separate thread for "stalking" where you will post your shirt size, wants, allergies, favourite teams, "wish list" etc.


I like it. I'm definitely in!! That seems simple enough.


----------



## Verne

I have NEVER been part of a secret Santa thing ever. I like it!!!


----------



## terminalvertigo

I'll share an inspiring secret santa story from Ilovefuzz in 2016.

I signed up, and got paired with member "twangasaurus"
After getting his gift ready, I was informed he had taken his own life a few days prior to me shipping the pedal out. :/

it was pretty awful! - but I came up with a cool idea. His parents had mentioned Beyondblue, an Australian organization that supports people with anxiety or depression and aims to break down the barriers that prevent people from speaking up and reaching out.

a $20 donation to their cause, bought a "raffle" ticket to "his" secret Santa gift.. I reached out to Ryan at Dr. Scientist, to see if he could toss in some stickers or something. He sent a bitquest to the winner out of the kindness of his heart!
Seriously guys, Ryan is the best! 

We raised almost $1000US for the cause!


I decided to NOT announce the winner, but instead post the tracking number *only*, and let the entrants agonize over a slowly updating tracking number. 

The Winner of the "raffle" was a dude who was pretty down on life at the time as well, and it was really inspiring to read his post about opening the gift:






ilovefuzz.com • View topic - Twangasaurus Donation Raffle Winner! - GIFTS DELIVERED!







ilovefuzz.com





My gift contents that year were:


EH Stereo Electric Mistress
Chord box book to write down your own tabs and chords, and songs you come up with.
500 cool guitars of the world book
angry irishman hot sauce
3 red patch cables for pedals
a new 2TB mini external HDD with 800GB+ of music (my music collection copied onto it)
von zipper "I love beer" shirt
kirby's dreamland shirt
Skullcandy headphones
and the Bitquest!


It made my year.


----------



## DC23

Interesting idea. I'd echo other comments in that I am not sure how it can be pulled off but what a neat idea. Even though my music tastes seems to differ quite a bit from this crowd, I find I enjoy interacting with folks on this forum the most.


----------



## Flaccid Chaos

It's a lot of fun when we do it at work. I'm in but I'll miss the in-person exchange of gifts and having a beer together.


----------



## terminalvertigo

bumping for more visibility.

If you are interested in this, shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll start adding names to my "nice" list


----------



## Mark Brown

Guys, get in on this. If its just me and terminal there.... well I do like the colour blue 🤗


----------



## Chito

@terminalvertigo I sent you an email to that email address.


----------



## Chito

Chito said:


> @terminalvertigo I sent you an email to that email address.


Got your response back!
Anyone else joining this? I think this is a cool idea.


----------



## terminalvertigo

The main question(s) for most people will probably be..


should we have a min/max price?
should their be a max value?

in past iterations we have had NO max value, and a min value just to make sure someone isn't feeling ripped off by sending a great gift and getting less in return.

The prize doesnt need to be brand new.. maybe it's a vintage pedal, etc.
My plan is always to toss in lots of little extra as well, homebaked goods, etc.

I think we should shoot for something like... Your Pedal (prize) should sell on the market for $100+ - this would be a simple way of controlling it.. but open to ideas!


We will have a seperate thread for participants to list things they want/need/have too much of.. dislike, allergies, etc prior to xmas.


----------



## Mark Brown

Max price 16,000.

Still looking at a 50% chance here....

I really like this idea, as much as "stuff" is just that, anything that can create even a small bond inside a digital community to the real world is always nice.

....plus I kinda need a tele.


----------



## MarkM

terminalvertigo said:


> I'll share an inspiring secret santa story from Ilovefuzz in 2016.
> 
> I signed up, and got paired with member "twangasaurus"
> After getting his gift ready, I was informed he had taken his own life a few days prior to me shipping the pedal out. :/
> 
> it was pretty awful! - but I came up with a cool idea. His parents had mentioned Beyondblue, an Australian organization that supports people with anxiety or depression and aims to break down the barriers that prevent people from speaking up and reaching out.
> 
> a $20 donation to their cause, bought a "raffle" ticket to "his" secret Santa gift.. I reached out to Ryan at Dr. Scientist, to see if he could toss in some stickers or something. He sent a bitquest to the winner out of the kindness of his heart!
> Seriously guys, Ryan is the best!
> 
> We raised almost $1000US for the cause!
> 
> 
> I decided to NOT announce the winner, but instead post the tracking number *only*, and let the entrants agonize over a slowly updating tracking number.
> 
> The Winner of the "raffle" was a dude who was pretty down on life at the time as well, and it was really inspiring to read his post about opening the gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovefuzz.com • View topic - Twangasaurus Donation Raffle Winner! - GIFTS DELIVERED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovefuzz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gift contents that year were:
> 
> 
> EH Stereo Electric Mistress
> Chord box book to write down your own tabs and chords, and songs you come up with.
> 500 cool guitars of the world book
> angry irishman hot sauce
> 3 red patch cables for pedals
> a new 2TB mini external HDD with 800GB+ of music (my music collection copied onto it)
> von zipper "I love beer" shirt
> kirby's dreamland shirt
> Skullcandy headphones
> and the Bitquest!
> 
> 
> It made my year.


I just read this and the linked thread, this is an awesome story and ending. Karma is a wonderful thing, I believe it was meant to be!


----------



## Mark Brown

Not sure on the status of that tele and I know its pinned but I thought I would bump this in the hopes that since we have officially entered the "Christmas Season" 12:00:01 November 1st, so says the mall decorations, there might be more interest.

I need more interest, have you guys seen what @terminalvertigo posts for sale? I can't afford to buy this guy a gift


----------



## JBFairthorne

Sorry. I’m out. Strict budget this year. Best of luck guys.


----------



## elburnando

Im in. I would think $100+ would be about right.


----------



## Mark Brown

So this is looking dead in the water....

you guys suck 

@terminalvertigo ill send you my address for that tele


----------



## Chito

WEll I was also wondering what happened to this. I guess there was not much interest.


----------



## Mark Brown

I'm really sad. I though maybe, just maybe there was some community spirit (materialism) we could count on but alas.... I was wrong.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Im in 👍🏽


----------



## terminalvertigo

Ive not got enough replies, so looks like we are gonna need to shelf it till next year. :/


----------



## elburnando

Im in for this, I was just about to look this up.


----------



## Mark Brown

elburnando said:


> Im in for this, I was just about to look this up.


If all else fails, when @terminalvertigo sends me his tele, we can raffle it off


----------



## terminalvertigo

Mark Brown said:


> If all else fails, when @terminalvertigo sends me his tele, we can raffle it off


PM me your address, and maybe you'll get something for Christmas.. you've been pretty good.


----------



## Mark Brown

terminalvertigo said:


> PM me your address, and maybe you'll get something for Christmas.. you've been pretty good.


Change the thread title... We can still pull this off.

"Blue Rockers 72 Hour Secret Santa 2022"

See how many signups we can get by December 1st. Its pretty desperate, but I cannot afford to even raffle off half that guitar with @elburnando


----------



## Guitar101

If it could been done with the Secret Santa theme, perhaps sending a gift of band or musical items people are not using could have been another idea. Thanks for trying terminalvertigo.


----------

